# Giving Up Junk Food.



## ~emz~ (Feb 21, 2008)

Some of my friends gave up junk food for Lent and it has been really hard. I was wondering if anyone had fairly healthy recipes (that don't include bran, I'm not a big fan) for anything baking-wise really, cookies, muffins and such that I could make for them. If anyone has any recipes I would love to try them out! Thanks!


----------



## effektz (Feb 21, 2008)

Tell them congrats, it's definately tough giving up things you love :P I gave up soda pop a few months ago, but now I can't get enough of this strange liquid called "water", I love it! I hope you find some good healthy recipes for them, and good luck


----------



## Inferno (Feb 21, 2008)

Try making a fruit cake just don't go wild on the sugar. Use fresh or dried fruits. Avoid using jams since they contain excess sugar. If you want it jam-like, just mush it up yourself. Try buying weight watcher coobooks (I use them) and they have desserts in them. The fruit cakes require no bran, so you're safe.


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 22, 2008)

A baked treat seems like cheating, even if healthy.  How about a Cannoli Dip?  Mix one carton of ricotta cheese with 1/4 cup or so of powdered sugar and a tiny splash of vanilla. If you have vanilla sugar, use 1 tsp of that with the powdered sugar.  Dieters can use Splenda or the like.  Grate a bit of decadent dark chocolate over top (2 Dove squares is satisfying).  If you need to lighten or smooth the texture with a bit of whipped topping, feel free.  We prefer a whole milk ricotta and no whipped stuff.  Dip fresh fruits like strawberries, bananas, even grapes ... and the kids go wild dipping graham cracker sticks in it.  Adults enjoy some chopped pistachios sprinkled in.


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 22, 2008)

Ever had "dump cake?" ... I hadn't made one since college, I don't think.  But for some reason I threw one together last weekend and my daughter (13 and LOVES to cook) thinks I'm a modern day hero, mostly because I always have staples like canned fruit and cake mix on hand, LOL.

One big can favorite fruit, such as peaches, fruit cocktail, etc. in light syrup or natural juice.  Drain, reserving juice, and spread fruit into 9 x 13 baker.  Sprinkle a box of jello powder over fruit.  (I used peaches and mandarin oranges with apricot jello).  Sprinkle one dry cake mix over the jello layer, white or yellow is fine.  Add water to reserved juice to make 1-1/2 cups liquid, and drizzle over top of cake mix.  Slice and spread 1 stick butter over liquid layer.  Bake at 350 for an hour or until golden on top.  Serve with ice cream, frozen yogurt, fresh whipped cream, etc.  Kinda hit the spot!

Note for restricted diets - I did see a low sugar cake mix recently and Jello is available sugar free with Splenda, so should also be safe for baking!


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2008)

Emz, do the oatmeal chippers recipe. You can omit the chocolate chips and put in chopped nuts or craisins or chopped up dried apricots. That way they are healthy, but still a COOKIE!! 

Good luck girl. (Hey what did you give up for Lent?)


----------



## ~emz~ (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome recipes! I gave up complaining for lent. Sometimes I can get a little over anxious about my marks and am prone to complaining. It also really bugs people. So I gave it up. lol.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 23, 2008)

To me there is a big difference between junk food and desserts. Junk food is pop, candy, chips, etc. While desserts are cakes and cookies and all things bakes sweet.
So if someone told me they have up junk food, I would have no problem serving them baked goodies.


----------



## Inferno (Feb 24, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> A baked treat seems like cheating, even if healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, sorry ... it's just an my impression and overall observation.  I don't necessarily observe that particular tradition during Lent.  But most of those I know who do observe (including family members), won't have ANYTHING "enjoyable" if they've given up junk food, as "sweets" falls under that non-essential, empty calorie, junk food category.  

I didn't mean to offend ...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 24, 2008)

I am not offended, but I do have to say "wow" as that is a lot to give up for Lent.


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 25, 2008)

I find things are really regional.  People around here give things like that up for Lent, but Sunday is a "free" day, so they can indulge.  Whether or not that's true sacrifice is a whole 'nother forum!


----------



## Mel! (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello Emz 

Cant u do your usual receipes but with no white sugar? Use honey or raw cane sugar instead. Also replace white flour with wholemeal. 

*Healthy possibilities*
Oatmeal cookies
Flapjacks
Shakes made with fruit, yoghurt and honey
etc
etc

Mel


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 25, 2008)

Mel! said:


> Hello Emz
> 
> Cant u do your usual receipes but with no white sugar? Use honey or raw cane sugar instead.



Why would that make a difference? Sugar is sugar ...

From Dietary Sugar and Alternative Sweeteners :
Is One Type of Sugar Better for You Than Another?

The bottom line is "sugar is sugar." Brown sugar is sucrose, just like white sugar. Brown sugar may have had less processing than white, although this does not affect the nutritional value, or it may be white sugar to which molasses has been added to change the color and flavor. Raw sugar is also sucrose, just like white sugar. Raw sugar is just less refined than white sugar, but again this does not offer any nutritional value. Sugar in any form is not a good source of vitamins or minerals. Honey offers no special health benefits. Honey contains two simple sugars, glucose and fructose, which are the same two simple sugars that combined make sucrose or table sugar. The body uses them the same way, no matter what the source. These sugars have the same caloric and nutritional value. The largest difference is in the price and distinctive flavors. If you enjoy the flavors, these sugars are probably worth the extra expense.


----------



## Alix (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't think they gave up "sugar". They gave up "junk food" which is open to interpretation. But since they are a group of teen girls, I'd venture a guess at things like bagged candy, chips, chocolate are on the verboten list, but baked goods are still OK.


----------



## nesta67 (Mar 2, 2008)

This is a really good recipe for healthy cookies.  I love these.  Jinxy Knows Best: Moving Away from Processed Foods


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 11, 2008)

There are lots of ways to eat healthy things that are sweet and satisfying.  Like another person said, fruit breads and cakes are great (try a banana bread made with whole wheat flour), as are cookies and muffins made with oatmeal.  This is how I ALWAYS bake, and I never miss the junk food.


----------



## shortchef (Mar 11, 2008)

I like the rice or popcorn cakes that are flavored with a glaze that makes them taste like caramel corn.  With a little peanut butter and a couple of dark chocolate shavings (it's good for you!)  one of these is a real treat to me.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Mar 19, 2008)

Depending on one's definition of "junk food", this wouldn't be all that tough to do.

I'd define that as your typical salty, fatty, greasy, or sweet processed crap.  So no fast food, no cookies or crackers, no pizza, no oversalted crap like Hamburger Helper, etc.

Basically, it'd be like eating the way you're supposed to every day anyway.  Home-prepared foods with fresh ingredients.


----------

